# Vietnam Era Watch: Which Ones?



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

which o&w was most popular in the vietnam war?

just reading a book( tunnels of chu chi , one of the best i've ever read btw) can't see what watches are being worn from the photos.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Heres a reference to the most IMO famous the Early Bird

Early Bird

Is the book on the tunnels intresting?i have sampled in a small dose the tunnels and shudder at the thought of living down there.

Martin


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hyunsuk's site also mentions the O&W Caribbean 1000:

http://www.50717.com/notissued/ow-caribbean-01.html

As it was produced during the Vietnam war era, it may have been favoured by, but not issued to, the US forces at the time.

cheers

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I would go for the Early Bird everytime









BTW I'm still waiting for the RLT Homage


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

"The Tunnels of Cu Chi" is an excellent book about the VN War and the experiences of the 25th Infantry Division there (a unit I used to be in).

As for the watches, I own both an Earlybird and a Caribbean and much prefer the Caribbean. It's larger and seems more sturdily built. The EB is just too small, particularly for a 24H dial.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nalu said:


> "The Tunnels of Cu Chi" is an excellent book about the VN War and the experiences of the 25th Infantry Division there (a unit I used to be in).
> 
> As for the watches, I own both an Earlybird and a Caribbean and much prefer the Caribbean. It's larger and seems more sturdily built. The EB is just too small, particularly for a 24H dial.


I too own both and would agree that the Caribbean is by far the better watch. The Achilles heel of the Earlybird is the fragile aluminium bezel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

All that talk of early bird and caribbean all too much


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I would go for the Early Bird everytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with you there Phil


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm developing an interest in early Caribbeans. How rare are they and what kind of prices are they fetching? Any sources y'all can recommend for scoping out more information?

Colin - good to see you here...I seem to remember you were to ship out soon?


----------

